# Again? [New Cherry Audio synth drops in a week]



## doctoremmet (May 9, 2021)

This is a still from their teaser video.

So...

A polyphonic MS20 standalone synth?

A Fairlight CMI module for VM?

What’s with the 20?
What’s with the monochrome CRT graphics?

Help me guess. Guaranteed to lose some money May 14.


----------



## Nimrod7 (May 9, 2021)

my vote is on Fairlight CMI with that green monitor teaser,
cool I will save some money, hate fairlight to death! 

I bet it has big history, and people love it, but it's just not for me :D


----------

